# 1966 black fastback



## Overhauler (Sep 23, 2015)

First year for the fastback and five speed stick shift.
 Before (as purchased, on 8/4/15), during, and after complete tear down, detail, overhaul, and rebuild.
 Well I didn't know I had to download the pics in reverse, why?


----------



## vastingray (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow it came out very nice great job!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Lee you did one hell of a cleanup on that fastback. Great job and good to hear from you. Rob.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Yeah it was a good candidate, being all original down to the tires and seat. All I had to replace was the rear wheel liner, the free wheel and rear axle bearings.
 Yeah Rob I was out of commission this spring for a couple months in the hospital 2 times with pneumonia, so I missed the Midwest, Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor shows, was so planning on going, had bought a new aluminum trailer in Feb., then 2 weeks later I went down.
 Thanks Again, Lee


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 24, 2015)

Clean overhaul, nice black ride.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2015)

A pic with the seat readjusted, looked a little off.
 Thanks, Lee


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice bike. My favorite muscle bike, best looking and best riding. The only thing that would make it better is if it were a sprint and it was mine.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 25, 2015)

RustyHornet said:


> Nice bike. My favorite muscle bike, best looking and best riding. The only thing that would make it better is if it were a sprint and it was mine.




 All the drive train components, hubs, freewheel, derailer, chain ring, ect are all sprint, made in France.
 Thanks, Lee


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2015)

I always thought the 66 models had this Sprint chainring. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...-crank-also-/252089420330?hash=item3ab1b34a2a

Is there a chance your Fastback has a serial number that was recorded in the last 6-7 weeks of 66 making it a 67?


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 25, 2015)

I believed they might of changed them mid year or so, mine is a Oct.66 (KB66072). I also seen another chain ring for the 66 ?
 Thanks, Lee


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 26, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> I believed they might of changed them mid year or so, mine is a Oct.66 (KB66072). I also seen another chain ring for the 66 ?
> Thanks, Lee



First class clean up and what a mint seat nice


----------

